# Donovan Mitchell



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The Jazz lost tonight but man, for a rookie this guy is amazing. He’s got a great attitude, is happy to be here, and grateful for having the opportunity to do what he’s doing. He makes some mistakes but kudos to the Jazz for picking him up, I don’t think there’s been a player I’ve liked as much as him for a long time.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

he's certainly providing us with a reason to keep watching this season.

for the time being, he's saying the right things, doing the right things, and creating a nice reputation. I'm a fan.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I like watching the Jazz a lot more now than with Gordon Hayward. Donovan Mitchell is a big reason for that.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Right there with you. Just moved out of state to Western NY and the first thing I did was get NBA League Pass. If it wasn't for Mitchell, I might have been content to just check box scores. 

He's a special player.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> he's certainly providing us with a reason to keep watching this season.
> 
> for the time being, he's saying the right things, doing the right things, and creating a nice reputation. I'm a fan.


Yes, it would be a brutal season to watch right now if not for him.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

wyoming2utah said:


> I like watching the Jazz a lot more now than with Gordon Hayward. Donovan Mitchell is a big reason for that.


Except the hype around Gordon was the same (for most others)

Let's just hope Donovan doesn't leave and we have another thread about how cruel it was for him to leave and how the Jazz gave him a shot and made him into what he is lol


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I hope to heck that he stays around for awhile!!! What a great player.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If you're Jazz fan Donovan Mitchell is one of brightest points of the franchise in a long time. I hope he can keep it up for years to come, because with his attitude, humbleness, and play he absolutely deserves all the love and praise hes currently getting. It hasn't been a great season but without him the Jazz as a team and organization would be in a real sad place right now. As a Jazz fan, props and thanks to the kid, he's amazing.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wonder if Hayward wishes he would have stayed now, barring injury. If i had to cj
hoose between Donavan and Gordan, I would take that young dynamo Mitchell any day. we are truly lucky to have such a player.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

BG1 said:


> Wonder if Hayward wishes he would have stayed now, barring injury. If i had to cj
> hoose between Donavan and Gordan, I would take that young dynamo Mitchell any day. we are truly lucky to have such a player.


Hayward really has no reason to. His dream was Celtics and his college coach, and there's nothing the Jazz could have done to keep Hayward aside from hiring Brad Stevens before the Celtics did. He's also on a better team right now. At this point Hayward doesn't matter. Winning or losing Mitchell is fun to watch, he's also embraced the area. He's been to several Utah and BYU events and truly seems happy to be here. Never really got that from Hayward, he always wanted to be in Boston with Stevens and that's fine it's his career and he played hard while he was here. Mitchell is great, and will be here for at least 7 more seasons so long as the Jazz want him, but if they want him throughout his career they better find ways to bring that win total up in the coming years because he is proving he will likely be a star in the NBA.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If anyone wants give the kid some votes between now and January 15th for the All star game:

https://vote.nba.com/?mw=true&iref=asv18_nbacom_HP_US&cid=asv18_nbacom_HP_US#/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks 1 deer, voted for him


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know how many of you watch basketball, but this dude is an incredible young man and the Jazz are lucky to have him.


----------

